# Hi! My Name is Yuriy ...



## ycroosh (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Many of you don't know me and don't know what the heck is TouchDRO, therefore let me introduce myself and explain what I'm doing here:

My name is Yuriy, and TouchDRO is my DIY DRO project targeted primarily at hobbyists, makers and enthusiasts alike. It uses an Android tablet/phone for display and a wireless [BlueTooth] adapter to interface it with all sorts of scales, ranging from cheap Chinese calipers to 1-micron glass and magnetic scales.

I've been a forum member here since 2013, although I've been mostly just quietly lurking. By trade I'm a Software Engineer, currently working at Amazon Web Services on video encoding. Building stuff in my machine shop (AKA "the messy side of the garage") or tinkering with electronics are my other two favorite pastimes. This is where TouchDRO comes in:  in 2012, when I started the project, commercial DROs were still insanely expensive and Shumatech was perpetually out of stock, so I decided to cobble together a DIY DRO for myself; a friend talked me into starting a blog and posting my progress there. A few months later, Hackaday featured TouchDRO on their site and within a few weeks the app went from 10 active users to over 5000 so I just kept working on the app; at the moment (according to the stats I get from Google Play store) TouchDRO has north of 350,000 installs worldwide and growing. 
I look at TouchDRO as an "after hours"/hobby project. Although I sell pre-made adapter boards on my website, I work on TouchDRO more for fun than for the money. In fact, only about 0.1% of all TouchDRO setups in the wild use an adapter purchased from me; the rest are scratch-built. 

This brings us to the question of why am I here, and why am I paying for the "Commercial Membership". Frankly, for two reasons: 

I want to support the site. I frequent several different forums and I like the crowd at Hobby Machinist. People are generally pleasant to deal with here and I don't see much of "my d**k is longer and thicker than your d**k" here.
In the past, I've gotten a lot of good feedback from HM members about various ideas I had about TouchDRO. Right now I'm working on a new release of TouchDRO and having a dedicated sub-forum might make it easier to bounce my ideas of somebody without littering other forums.

All that said, if you are an existing TouchDRO user or are interested in it, this forum is a good place to tell me how much TouchDRO sucks, how amazing it is, what else you would want it to do, or simply ask questions.

Best regards
Yuriy


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey @ycroosh I saw your reply to my earlier question about the DIY aspects of your gear.

IIRC you sas I need to put the board in a box right? And that the iGaging scales are a direct fit?
Lastly, can you point me at suitable enclosures?
Many thanks!


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi Yuriy. I think most hobby guys have heard of your TouchDRO project so you're sort of celebrity!

It's a major advantage to have someone with your experience on the forum and I just wanted to welcome you!


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome Yuriy. I've gone the igaging route on my mill and have contemplated adding the TouchDRO but last I saw it was a little too much DIY for me. I grew up around electronics guys and everybody has their skill set. I learned heavy electronics is not mine. I've not seen how your TouchDRO has evolved for well over two yrs so it's great you are going to have a forum where I can check it out. There have been several threads here about solving problems with the TouchDRO scattered about so it will nice to have it all in one place.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 27, 2020)

c-bag, if you buy his board then the only diy is plugging it in and mounting in a case. For an even less effort one, try this: https://www.yuriystoys.com/2018/01/blu-dro.html it includes a case.


----------



## ycroosh (Jan 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> Hi Yuriy. I think most hobby guys have heard of your TouchDRO project so you're sort of celebrity!
> 
> It's a major advantage to have someone with your experience on the forum and I just wanted to welcome you!


Mikey, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 27, 2020)

I have one of your boards on my PM 727 mill, works good for me. I went with it because I wanted to combine the quill and z axis for ease of use. I couldn't and probably will never be able to afford a four axis dro other then yours.


----------



## ycroosh (Jan 28, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Welcome Yuriy. I've gone the igaging route on my mill and have contemplated adding the TouchDRO but last I saw it was a little too much DIY for me. I grew up around electronics guys and everybody has their skill set. I learned heavy electronics is not mine. I've not seen how your TouchDRO has evolved for well over two yrs so it's great you are going to have a forum where I can check it out. There have been several threads here about solving problems with the TouchDRO scattered about so it will nice to have it all in one place.



C-Bag, a lot has changed over the last few years. I've invested a lot of time into pre-assembled boards to make them as DIY-free as I can. If your iGaging scales use Micro-USB cables, TouchDRO adapter is pretty much plug-and-play, besides the box (you still need to find one and machines a few openings). Same for the new Shahe scales with rectangular display. Glass scales need a bit of work: since D-Sub pinouts are different between different manufacturers, the kit I sell comes with pre-crimped press-fit connectors that need to be inserted into the right positions. No soldering required for any of the three. For older iGaging DigiMag scales with Mini-USB connectors you can use Mini-to-Micro adapter cable, so no soldering either. iGaging Absolute DRO Plus with Mini-USB cables is the only one that needs additional soldering.

Hope this makes sense.
Yuriy


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Yuriy,
I've been using your TouchDRO for a few years now 'down under'. Thanks very much for your support early on and for your work in general! Looking forward to reading more from you directly here.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Welcome Yuriy. I've gone the igaging route on my mill and have contemplated adding the TouchDRO but last I saw it was a little too much DIY for me. I grew up around electronics guys and everybody has their skill set. I learned heavy electronics is not mine. I've not seen how your TouchDRO has evolved for well over two yrs so it's great you are going to have a forum where I can check it out. There have been several threads here about solving problems with the TouchDRO scattered about so it will nice to have it all in one place.


Jump in. I think you'll find it easy. And then you'll be thinking "How did I ever do without this..." IMO - YMMV.


----------



## royesses (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome, Yuriy. You are well known here. I run the Sieg magnetic readers and wireless controller with your Touch Dro app. I love it. Very well designed and coded by you. 

Roy


----------



## ycroosh (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you. Frankly, I'm a bit overwhelmed. I was not expecting this many people to know about me.
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## royesses (Feb 8, 2020)

Yuriy, I believe you are known and respected world wide. There are hobby machinists in almost every country and most will be aware of your DRO solution. I am a member of your forum also.  I was not aware that you work for Amazon and also design and code the DRO in your spare time. You must really love what you do. I purchased the Sieg when my igaging DRO's went belly up after 2 years due to the scales de-laminating and was looking for a better solution. I browsed at The Little Machine shop web site and found Sieg had just released their magnetic scale/readers system. The scales and readers are tiny and perfect for the mini mill and mini lathe. So I purchased that not knowing if the Touch DRO would work with them. I found out later that Sieg had used your app and put their name on it. Your hard work and knowledge deserve to be paid for and I don't believe in stealing property be it intellectual or any other kind. I would be happy when you release an update to pay for it and continue using it on the Sieg system.  Thank you for all the work and intellect you have put into the Touch DRO. You are very much appreciated.

Roy


----------



## FanMan (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Yuriy, I have  the basic igaging (not absolute) scales on my x and y and a Mitutoyo quill scale.  Will your mixed scales setup work with this or do I have to replace the Mitutoyo (not a big deal)?


----------



## ycroosh (Feb 11, 2020)

FanMan said:


> Hi Yuriy, I have  the basic igaging (not absolute) scales on my x and y and a Mitutoyo quill scale.  Will your mixed scales setup work with this or do I have to replace the Mitutoyo (not a big deal)?



Mitutoyo won't work, unfortunately, so you will need to replace it.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 11, 2020)

SEIG stuck their name on TouchDRO? Oh, that is so 'not right'. . .   



royesses said:


> Yuriy, I believe you are known and respected world wide. There are hobby machinists in almost every country and most will be aware of your DRO solution. I am a member of your forum also.  I was not aware that you work for Amazon and also design and code the DRO in your spare time. You must really love what you do. I purchased the Sieg when my igaging DRO's went belly up after 2 years due to the scales de-laminating and was looking for a better solution. I browsed at The Little Machine shop web site and found Sieg had just released their magnetic scale/readers system. The scales and readers are tiny and perfect for the mini mill and mini lathe. So I purchased that not knowing if the Touch DRO would work with them. I found out later that Sieg had used your app and put their name on it. Your hard work and knowledge deserve to be paid for and I don't believe in stealing property be it intellectual or any other kind. I would be happy when you release an update to pay for it and continue using it on the Sieg system.  Thank you for all the work and intellect you have put into the Touch DRO. You are very much appreciated.
> 
> Roy


----------



## Inferno (Apr 15, 2020)

Dude, YOU ARE A GENIUS!!

When I bought my machine I was looking at DRO's (Thanks to Jim Dawson on this site) and couldn't imagine adding that much expense after just buying the machine. 
Being able to solder and pseudo-engineer stuff, I had your board up and running in a matter of a couple days. It's made my machine infinitely more enjoyable to use and I don't think I'm into the whole DRO for $100 total.
Seriously, I can't thank you enough. 

I'm looking forward to a new release. Not that I even use all the bells of the first one but new releases are exciting. 

For anyone that's on the fence. I have Touch DRO on my phone(s) and a dedicated Samsung Tab S. The Tablet is powered up 24/7 and the Yuri board has only disconnected once in almost 3 years.


----------



## ycroosh (Apr 16, 2020)

Inferno, thank you for your kind words. What sort of board/scales did you end up using? I'd be curious to see your setup.
Off-topic: assuming your profile is correct, we are pretty much neighbors. I don't know how many hobby machinists are there in PDX metro area, but once the bubonic plague the pandemic is over, it would be nice to get a few of us together with a few beers and BS about this. 
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## Inferno (Apr 16, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> Inferno, thank you for your kind words. What sort of board/scales did you end up using? I'd be curious to see your setup.
> Off-topic: assuming your profile is correct, we are pretty much neighbors. I don't know how many hobby machinists are there in PDX metro area, but once the bubonic plague the pandemic is over, it would be nice to get a few of us together with a few beers and BS about this.
> Regards
> Yuriy


Well, I got the board from you, I'm pretty sure. I modified things a tiny bit, as I recall. I had a small issue about 4 months after I got it and my memories of that time are a tiny bit fuzzy. 
The scale I used was, basically, this







I don't know if it had a name brand or not. I bought three scales. I ended up breaking the shorter one. It was an easy repair but that's when my "event" happened and the parts got separated so I have to locate it again. It's the scale for the vertical on the mill part. 

Kind of went off the rails there. 

I can't access the emails from back then, right now, though I know they exist. If I could then I could tell you exactly what I bought from you and what the rails were. Suffice to say, the image above is a great representation. 
The other two axis have performed flawlessly except, as I said, the power on hiccup. 

I wasn't aware you were local. I don't drink but I'd sit with you while drinking a Pepsi. LOL
You can have beer!


----------



## Joe in Oz (May 6, 2020)

Hi Yuriy, 
everything OK with you? 
I sent you a few PMs and emails but haven't heard back. Also noticed you havent posted in a few weeks.... Just checking in....
Cheers
Joe


----------



## Pierre52 (May 6, 2020)

Hi Yuriy
When I bought my mill a couple of years ago I bought some Shahe scales like in Inferno's post above.  I built the TI launchpad version of your Touch DRO but could never get the two to communicate. As I recall the issue was trying to resolve the pin outs on the Shahe scales and although I tried every different configuration on your website nothing seemed to work.   You were very helpful at the time.  In the end I gave up and bought  a 3 axis DRO on Ali E.

I have often contemplated using the Shahe scales on my lathe, blowing the dust off my TI board and plugging it all in to your app on an old Ipad but have never got round to it.  I guess I should revisit your site and see if i can get the combo to talk to each other.

Huge respect for what you have done for the community.

Kind regards
Peter


----------



## Inferno (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I had a problem with the pins on the USB also.
Once I had them figured out it went smooth as silk.
I did a little different than most do, I think. I added USB plugs to the board (through wires) so the connection went a little easier. Using a standard USB cable to plug into the board, rather than trying to figure out the wires in the cable made a difference.

On a different note, I'm really getting the best out of the DRO.
This last few weeks I've been matching up drill holes on my CNC project and getting things within 0.001" lining up.
The Z-axis on the CNC is coming together pretty nice. I'm only about halfway through though the Z though. It's very complicated, the way I'm building it.


----------



## Grandpa's Barn (Jun 17, 2020)

Yuriy, After perusing your "Toys" site I ordered a compatible glass scale for the quill on my recently purchased Smithy. As I plan on several mods (VFDs, Clough42 Electronic Lead Screws on X & Y)  I'm mounting a steel electrical cabinet, will Bluetooth communicate through or should I put a plastic "window" in it. Thank you!


----------



## Inferno (Jun 17, 2020)

Grandpa's Barn said:


> Yuriy, After perusing your "Toys" site I ordered a compatible glass scale for the quill on my recently purchased Smithy. As I plan on several mods (VFDs, Clough42 Electronic Lead Screws on X & Y)  I'm mounting a steel electrical cabinet, will Bluetooth communicate through or should I put a plastic "window" in it. Thank you!


Which Smithy did you get?
I've made a couple "changes" to mine. I'm interested to see other people's ideas.


----------



## Grandpa's Barn (Jun 17, 2020)

Inferno, 
I have the Midas 1220 Ltd. It fits my shop and the range of machining I intend doing. Interestingly, the headstock/ chuck indicates 
Which machine so you have and changes made? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa's Barn (Jun 17, 2020)

Somehow my last post deleted "less than .0005' tire and fly cuts within .0003" across 6" "

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inferno (Jun 17, 2020)

Grandpa's Barn said:


> Inferno,
> I have the Midas 1220 Ltd. It fits my shop and the range of machining I intend doing. Interestingly, the headstock/ chuck indicates
> Which machine so you have and changes made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


I also have the Midas 1220 LTD
The very first thing I did was change the toolpost holder out for a quick change. I bought a cheap aluminum one and had to make a few modifications (and I screwed up a little) to get the toolpost to fit but I won't go back to the original one. Someday I might get a better quick change but this one works. 
I also added the YURI DRO on all three axis. I added a tach on the lathe head as well. 
I'm in the middle of adding a drill stop on the mill head. I had a DRO on it but never secured the wire going to my bluetooth board and I had a bird nest grab the wire and, well, I'm going to fix it some day. 
I removed the front/back slide and, for the life of me I can't remember how, modified it slightly to take up some of the slop. Whatever I did, I need to do better because it's gotten sloppy again. 
An unintentional modification came from a crash I had with the horizontal axis, in power feed, crashed into the frame and broke some stuff. I replaced the gear hub that broke (and bought a spare) but haven't fixed the housing that broke. 
And I added a softer pin to the horizontal screw so it will, hopefully, fail if I ever crash it again. 

I know I did a couple other things but don't remember off the top of my head. 

I really like the machine. I get within  .001" any time I want with the DRO.


----------



## Grandpa's Barn (Jun 18, 2020)

Inferno said:


> I also have the Midas 1220 LTD
> The very first thing I did was change the toolpost holder out for a quick change. I bought a cheap aluminum one and had to make a few modifications (and I screwed up a little) to get the toolpost to fit but I won't go back to the original one. Someday I might get a better quick change but this one works.
> I also added the YURI DRO on all three axis. I added a tach on the lathe head as well.
> I'm in the middle of adding a drill stop on the mill head. I had a DRO on it but never secured the wire going to my bluetooth board and I had a bird nest grab the wire and, well, I'm going to fix it some day.
> ...


I also put an AXA wedge style QCTP on right away. Currently I'm planning and gathering parts for upgrade to 1HP 3ph motors with VFDs and electronic lead screws on both x & y axes so that milling doesn't require running the lathe.

How and where did you mount the mill quill scale?


----------



## Inferno (Jun 18, 2020)

Grandpa's Barn said:


> I also put an AXA wedge style QCTP on right away. Currently I'm planning and gathering parts for upgrade to 1HP 3ph motors with VFDs and electronic lead screws on both x & y axes so that milling doesn't require running the lathe.
> 
> How and where did you mount the mill quill scale?


I will try to get a couple pictures tonight on the scale mounts. The quill scale is in the mill arm out of the way. It's currently disassembled but I can put it together enough to give you the general idea.


----------



## Inferno (Jun 19, 2020)

Let's see if I get this right
I first cut the mounting plate to the quill. On the quill there's a plastic cap that can be removed with absolutely no ill effects. It appears to be decorative. This exposes about 1/4" of the quill to attach the plate to. 
The four countersunk holes were to mount the piece to a faceplate to turn the hole in the center. 
I left metal on the front of the plate to eventually add a positive stop for repetitive drilling without looking at the DRO all the time. 






The ear on the left is milled slightly to allow the DRO mount plate to sit flush when the quill is all the way up. You can sort of see the milled area on the last pic. 

The pick up unit is inside the hollow part of the mill head. I trimmed it to just barely not touch the top of the mill head. 






The slide will be connected to the quill plate with an aluminum block. I don't have it handy but you can get the idea. 






Here's a close up of it in position. The two studs on holding the DRO mount plate are actually holes that are already in place. I just put a couple long set screws there and hold it in place with nuts. I think they are M8 but don't hole me to that. 












Hopefully this gives a good example of how it's set up.


----------



## Grandpa's Barn (Jun 22, 2020)

Inferno said:


> Let's see if I get this right
> I first cut the mounting plate to the quill. On the quill there's a plastic cap that can be removed with absolutely no ill effects. It appears to be decorative. This exposes about 1/4" of the quill to attach the plate to.
> The four countersunk holes were to mount the piece to a faceplate to turn the hole in the center.
> I left metal on the front of the plate to eventually add a positive stop for repetitive drilling without looking at the DRO all the time.
> ...


Thanks, great pics and annotation. Been thinking of the slotted/clamping attachment and I like the position you put that in better than what I was thinking.

I too want to put a stop on it.

Thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## PhillT (Dec 7, 2020)

Would I be right in assuming that this forum has ceased to be monitored by its creator?


----------



## ycroosh (Dec 7, 2020)

No, it would be wrong


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jan 4, 2021)

I would like to know what you ETA is for the new version with added features?


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 6, 2021)

+1 on that 


Shahe magnetic cross slide mount

Thingiverse link, I will add the bed clamping style mount I made as well.
You can attach or remove them in seconds if you want.
Running with the Shahe touchdro board plug and play.  (set calibration 2540 and off you go)
For 8x lathes one for chuck side another for tail stock side which ever you like best.
Touch DRO = awesome!
I use a 3d printed profile of part I want to make mounted in the chuck to input data to the workspace for now.
Importing a picture or drawing will be even better.
Thank's Yuriy


----------

